# Cincinnati OHIO



## DAKK (Sep 16, 2011)

Anybody live near cincinnati? Im looking for a new camera...


----------



## Scuba (Sep 23, 2011)

I am in NKY across the river.  Where are you at exactly?


----------



## DAKK (Sep 23, 2011)

Colerain


----------



## JAC526 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hah....I'm in West Chester.


----------



## Scuba (Sep 29, 2011)

I was just in west chester yesterday.  Neat to find people so close.  Are either of you in any clubs or anything like that in the area?


----------



## BELLESPHOTOSNAPS (Feb 20, 2012)

I am in Lawrenceburg, In. I work in cincinnati. Mostly kenwood or colerain


----------

